# HRT brothers and sisters! Share your stories and wins!!!



## Cyborg (Jun 16, 2012)

Alright guys and gals, the hrt section of this board needs some love :x! Let's get it popping! Let's share our stories, wins, and all around experiences with hrt in this thread!


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 16, 2012)

Some of you may already know my story from that other site, but I'm going to post it here. When I was 29 I went to my gp because of ed. Of course the first course of action was viagra, then cialis. Well those things made my bp shoot through the roof. So he checks my test levels. Well what do you know, in the 200's. So he puts me on cyp 400mg ONCE A MONTH. Ok so you can guess the rest. No AI, and no HCG. So when I officialy had raisins and the starting signs of gyno I started doing my own research and found the wonderful world of hrt. Well once I got with a clinic it changed my life. I didn't even know just how bad I felt before. I would come home from work SO exhausted and couldn't do ANYTHING. Fat as a hog and no energy. Well after real hrt MAN O MAN!!! I was a COMPLETELY different person! My whole attitude and demeanor changed. I finally, FINALLY became a man, literally. I guess I never really hit puberty because people say that hrt makes them feel like they did when they were 20. Well it makes me feel like I've NEVER felt. I dropped 50 pounds in 6 months, and actually started making gains in the gym. And the CONFIDENCE! Thats the biggest plus for me. I went from being fearful and timid to confident and fearless almost overnight. It was EXACTLY what my body and mind needed! Oh and the concentration! It was like a fog lifted! Come on guys! Let's do this! Let me hear your stories!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

well i started lifetime trt back in 2007,and i love the way it makes me feel,even though im on antidepressants,but i havet to use a larger than normal dose,my nuts were shrinking,and hurting so a trusted brother got me on HCG at 250iu twice a week,big improvment!!!! then he got me on NAC to stablize the HCG,felt even better then i tried using proviron at 50mg/ed and bam!!!!! i feel better now than i have in a long time,it has made me feel better than the antidepressants have in 17 years since ive been on them,hell im 46 and feel 16 again,i follow my endo's presrcition on my test,but i added the proviron and HCG myself and ifeel like a new man


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 16, 2012)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing that bro! Everyone's different when it comes to dose. I have to have a larger dose as well, but taking the time to get dialed in is worth it. You did the right thing getting on the HCG. It definately helps. Especially with libido for me. Great story! Keep em coming!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

HC1 said:


> Excellent! Thanks for sharing that bro! Everyone's different when it comes to dose. I have to have a larger dose as well, but taking the time to get dialed in is worth it. You did the right thing getting on the HCG. It definately helps. Especially with libido for me. Great story! Keep em coming!


well i got a vasectomy when i was 30,so i wasnt worried about having anymore kids,but it did decrease the amount of ejacuate,now i wish i knew something that would increase that

plus i get wood if the wind blows now lol......my trt dose is 300mg/week........what is yours,if im not being to personal brother


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 16, 2012)

Not personal at all. 300mg e5d. My nuts nearly died with my old gp. It actualy happened really fast. The ONLY reason I dont sue him is because he saved my dads life once, so I call it even, f'ed up as it was. Im not sure about increasing ejaculate. Im sure there is something that would increase it. Maybe someone else can chime in on that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2012)

Try some proviron along with HCG to shoot a mega sized load.


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 16, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Try some proviron along with HCG to shoot a mega sized load.



Thanks Pillar. Good info.


----------



## DF (Jun 16, 2012)

I thought that I had read that clomid may help with the load size....unsure though


----------



## DF (Jun 16, 2012)

I started looking into Trt b/c I looked at a picture of myself & said wtf happened to me?  I had let myself go after 2 nasty shoulder injuries in the gym.  After the injuries I got a bit down just realizing that I could no longer workout the way I had for years w/o problems.  Looking in the mirror I never saw what was going on, but fuck when I saw that picture it was game on..... I was able to rehab my shoulders before I started trt all the while reading forums & getting info.  My shoulders healed to where I had not pain at all and got most of my range of motion back.  After starting Trt my body responded very well.


----------



## Adrian2401 (Jun 16, 2012)

CYBORGS ARE TAKING OVER SI.....WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:tren:

I'LL POST MY HRT SUCCESS STORY SHORTLY!!!!!


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 16, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I started looking into Trt b/c I looked at a picture of myself & said wtf happened to me?  I had let myself go after 2 nasty shoulder injuries in the gym.  After the injuries I got a bit down just realizing that I could no longer workout the way I had for years w/o problems.  Looking in the mirror I never saw what was going on, but fuck when I saw that picture it was game on..... I was able to rehab my shoulders before I started trt all the while reading forums & getting info.  My shoulders healed to where I had not pain at all and got most of my range of motion back.  After starting Trt my body responded very well.


Thats a great story brother. Glad you got your life back on track and body healed!


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 16, 2012)

Adrian2401 said:


> CYBORGS ARE TAKING OVER SI.....WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :tren:
> 
> I'LL POST MY HRT SUCCESS STORY SHORTLY!!!!!


You got that right my friend!!!!


----------



## curls (Jun 17, 2012)

I am about 30days into the journey and about to get some more help.  I hope I feel as good as you guys.


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 17, 2012)

curls said:


> I am about 30days into the journey and about to get some more help.  I hope I feel as good as you guys.


If you are 30 days in then you should be feeling something. If not then get some bloods done and see where you are at. Different people respond differently to treatment, but you should feel it by now. I'm willing to bet your dosage is wrong. It may take up to three months to get totally dialed in, but stick it out. We are all here to help and support each other so if you have any questions or concerns just ask.


----------



## curls (Jun 17, 2012)

What is your input on b12 injections?  -need it or can you live without it


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jun 17, 2012)

In August I got a physical and gp checked my test levels cause i was complaining of no libido lack of energy and anxiety. My test levels came back at 260 (total test). He prescribed me 200mg of test every 2nd week. I was on this protocol for 3 months till the doc stopped cause my insurance refused to cover it. Then another 3 months later went to get my back checked for back pain while there doc decided to check my tests levels again and my level where at 270 this time. Doc decided to put me back on but to inject every 3rd week (WTF),but this time my insurance would cover it if i self inject. So i decided to make an appointment with a endo. Went to the appointment this April for a consultation. The endo told me i need to inject ever week to keep blood levels stable he also told me that i need to stop my test prescription from my gp. The endo said the reason why he wanted me to stop is cause he wanted to check my blood work himself that i would have to wait till end of july to start back up again after he checks my blood work himself he also said if my test levels got past 600 he would stop my trt. As of June 11th i told myself fuck this i cant take the lack of energy no libido and no energy so i put it upon my self to start back up at 150mg monday and 150mg friday then get my own blood work done myself every 8 weeks and go from there.


----------



## DF (Jun 17, 2012)

dsa8864667 said:


> In August I got a physical and gp checked my test levels cause i was complaining of no libido lack of energy and anxiety. My test levels came back at 260 (total test). He prescribed me 200mg of test every 2nd week. I was on this protocol for 3 months till the doc stopped cause my insurance refused to cover it. Then another 3 months later went to get my back checked for back pain while there doc decided to check my tests levels again and my level where at 270 this time. Doc decided to put me back on but to inject every 3rd week (WTF),but this time my insurance would cover it if i self inject. So i decided to make an appointment with a endo. Went to the appointment this April for a consultation. The endo told me i need to inject ever week to keep blood levels stable he also told me that i need to stop my test prescription from my gp. The endo said the reason why he wanted me to stop is cause he wanted to check my blood work himself that i would have to wait till end of july to start back up again after he checks my blood work himself he also said if my test levels got past 600 he would stop my trt. As of June 11th i told myself fuck this i cant take the lack of energy no libido and no energy so i put it upon my self to start back up at 150mg monday and 150mg friday then get my own blood work done myself every 8 weeks and go from there.



Isn't it great how these Fuckers think nothing about putting you on test then stopping.  Wtf


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 17, 2012)

curls said:


> What is your input on b12 injections?  -need it or can you live without it


Well, it depends on if you need them or not. I personally take them and feel better with them, and they are fairly cheap. I also suggest some vitamin d3. At the very LEAST I would look into getting some sublingual dhea, that will help tremendously with your mood and energy, or at least it does with me. Douglas labs makes a good one, as well as Source Naturals. They are over the counter.


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 18, 2012)

dsa8864667 said:


> In August I got a physical and gp checked my test levels cause i was complaining of no libido lack of energy and anxiety. My test levels came back at 260 (total test). He prescribed me 200mg of test every 2nd week. I was on this protocol for 3 months till the doc stopped cause my insurance refused to cover it. Then another 3 months later went to get my back checked for back pain while there doc decided to check my tests levels again and my level where at 270 this time. Doc decided to put me back on but to inject every 3rd week (WTF),but this time my insurance would cover it if i self inject. So i decided to make an appointment with a endo. Went to the appointment this April for a consultation. The endo told me i need to inject ever week to keep blood levels stable he also told me that i need to stop my test prescription from my gp. The endo said the reason why he wanted me to stop is cause he wanted to check my blood work himself that i would have to wait till end of july to start back up again after he checks my blood work himself he also said if my test levels got past 600 he would stop my trt. As of June 11th i told myself fuck this i cant take the lack of energy no libido and no energy so i put it upon my self to start back up at 150mg monday and 150mg friday then get my own blood work done myself every 8 weeks and go from there.


Well, you're a grown man and thus I am not one to sway you from your decision. However, I will give you my opinion. I personally feel better about it having a legal prescription since I HAVE to be on it permanantly. But that's just my point of view. If I were you, I would go demand my original bloodwork from your 1st gp (by law they have to provide you with YOUR medical records). I would then present that paperwork to the endo,  explain to him that the depression is too much to deal with coming off, and if he didn't bite then I would keep shopping. Be honest with him and unless he's just an old school blowhard then I think he should work with you. The bottom line is a good doctor will treat the underlying cause of your problem, not just your symptoms, and will ultimatly care about you, the patient. Thats in anything, not just trt. If he even mentions an anti-depressant, run.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jun 18, 2012)

I do have a prescription from my gp with refills (Watson). I just didint like the fact that he wanted me to inject every 3rd week. So im going to do my prescription with the UGL.


----------



## DF (Jun 18, 2012)

Honestly is you have been doing your own research about Trt you probably know more about Trt than 90% of the Gp's.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes ive been  doing lots of research, and i have you guys on hear to also help me out.


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 18, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Honestly is you have been doing your own research about Trt you probably know more about Trt than 90% of the Gp's.


This is true. The problem is because most of these doctor's have the attitude "If I didn't learn it in school then it's not right." The world of medicne evolves, and too many docs are stuck in the 60's and 70's when it comes to trt.


----------



## Adrian2401 (Jun 20, 2012)

curls said:


> I am about 30days into the journey and about to get some more help.  I hope I feel as good as you guys.



Curls- You will be rewarded for your patience, provided your protocol is a proven one. What is your protocol if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## curls (Jun 20, 2012)

Adrian2401 said:


> Curls- You will be rewarded for your patience, provided your protocol is a proven one. What is your protocol if you don't mind me asking?



I am on Axiron now 1 pump each arm but I am trying to switch over to injections.  Its just not worth the risk of accidental contact.  I would like to be in the upper normal range instead of the low end.


----------



## picazzo (Jul 9, 2012)

I have been self administering TRT for about 3 years. Had done some misc. cycles and what not over the years so I pretty much knew what I needed when I started to feel like an old fuck and my son blew by me in the gym all of the sudden. I'm 56 now and it is the best decision I ever made.
It did take a lot of research and trial and error but I now know my sweet spots and am perfectly comfortable monitoring my own TRT for now.


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm a newb, so take this for what it is worth. My wins so far have been the ability to get off the couch/out of bed, not wanting to kill everyone I meet, and actually wanting to bang my smokin' hot wife. Still getting motivated to start lifting again (I haven't seriously lifted in probably 15 years). I am getting my diet right (5 pounds down this week!) and looking forward to NOT being the guy people look at in public like "how the FUCK did he get with her?!" Only good benefit to that is people assume that I am either wealthy (I'm not), or packin' some serious meat!


----------

